# plant lighting



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so looking at going full bio in the new viv with live plants so need a good light for the plants the viv is 6(H)x4(L)x2(D) whats best to get ?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

What are you keeping? 

What gear do you have already?

John 




bigd_1 said:


> so looking at going full bio in the new viv with live plants so need a good light for the plants the viv is 6(H)x4(L)x2(D) whats best to get ?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

it going to be for a green tree monitor got a 2ft 6% T5 that will be on for 12h and getting the Arcadia D3+ UV Flood that will be on for 5h a day


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

That's a great mix of lamps! Good choice

Add in a single 22watt jungle dawn to that and place over the plants. This has a PAR of near 800 at 10cms so it will more than cater if you plant right. Do light lovers at the top, shade dwellers towards the bottom.

That is as about advanced as tech currently allows.

Funny to say but my 6x5x2 has exactly the same as you 

John




bigd_1 said:


> it going to be for a green tree monitor got a 2ft 6% T5 that will be on for 12h and getting the Arcadia D3+ UV Flood that will be on for 5h a day


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> That's a great mix of lamps! Good choice
> 
> Add in a single 22watt jungle dawn to that and place over the plants. This has a PAR of near 800 at 10cms so it will more than cater if you plant right. Do light lovers at the top, shade dwellers towards the bottom.
> 
> ...


when are the 22 watt come out to all shops?


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

i'm currently using various lamps (CFL (2700K X 31W and 6500K X 36W) and LED (6500K) X 30W), for a total of ~6000 lumens in an enclosure of similar dimensions (slightly smaller), the plants do grow great, although they grow a bit gangly and long, rather than bushy, which indicates they dont have quite enough light (also the enclosure maintains an ambient temp of 30-32C with no gradient, far to hot for when I want to eventually add some small lizards)

I'm switching over to ~9,000 lumens of 6500K LED (~80W, DIY setup..not recomended unless you have a decent knowledge of electronics) plus a UV tube (another 2K lumens)..hopefully that will do the trick 

full spectrum lighting, as much as you can manage, without overheating the enclosure or scaring off the inhabitants, is the best way to grow plants well

I'm growing all "low light" plants, including 8 different ferns and some creeping figs, aswell as some "high light" plants including a couple of different types of mosses and grasses


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

22w JD has a colossal output and is like the rest of the range self driven and very well catered for in terms of heat removal.

Just get an E27 lamp holder, screw it in and switch on.

It is available in lots of shops, livefoodsbypost and scales and fangs gave them just as 2 examples

Main launch is 5 weeks

But they will not last long, I have a small number arriving, most are pre-sold already

See a single 13w unit in action here 

http://youtu.be/MWveIZPERT4

John


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> 22w JD has a colossal output and is like the rest of the range self driven and very well catered for in terms of heat removal.
> 
> Just get an E27 lamp holder, screw it in and switch on.
> 
> ...


there not got them on there web sites :devil:


----------



## bloominators (Mar 21, 2014)

cloudforest, what LED lights do you use may i ask ?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

You need to call them and ask, 

They will be pleased to serve you,

Nice people, well worth a phone call

John




bigd_1 said:


> there not got them on there web sites :devil:


----------



## bloominators (Mar 21, 2014)

john is there any way i could connect two e27 light fittings to one plug so if i get a large enclosure and do a planted vivarium i dont have to use a load of plugs?


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

bloominators said:


> john is there any way i could connect two e27 light fittings to one plug so if i get a large enclosure and do a planted vivarium i dont have to use a load of plugs?


yep very easily - you will need a terminal junction box (flame-retardant plastic box with built in terminal block to connect wires)...just attach the plug and wire to one side of the terminal block, and your lamp cables to the other side, along with any appropriate earthing wires (anything thats exposed and metal should be earthed, for eg metal brackets which hold ceramic holders)

Keep in mind your Current and Power usage - a standard 5A fuse is probably fine (you want it only a little higher than your total current needs (also higher than any peak/surge current on startup - read any manuals or online specs you can for non-incandescent lamps), for lights upto 250W, the recomendation is 3A-5A max), and any current ratings for the terminal box should be high (like 20-40Amp+) - dont over do it, 2-3 lamps per plug only


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

As said, yes, if you know how to do it safely.

If not speak to a qualified sparks

John


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> You need to call them and ask,
> 
> They will be pleased to serve you,
> 
> ...


thanks john got one on the way :2thumb:: victory:


----------



## bloominators (Mar 21, 2014)

so like this guy does on his diagram with say the two top wires being for lights and the bottom wire being the plug cable? also would it be worth earthing it just I case anyway even if nothing is exposed or metal?


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

bloominators said:


> so like this guy does on his diagram with say the two top wires being for lights and the bottom wire being the plug cable? also would it be worth earthing it just I case anyway even if nothing is exposed or metal?


tbh it sounds like you should get an electrician to do it (coz I cant work out exactly what you are describing?) - you risk fatal electrocution or a serious electrical fire if you get it wrong

you should only use the earth connections provided, if you get a metal junction box, it will have an earth connection, and any lamp holders with metal brackets will also have earth connections; plastic junction boxes wont have earth connections


heres a quick sketch for 2 lamp holders wired into a junction box then into a single plug...the lamp holders should have Earth, L (live - brown wire), N (neutral - blue wire) written on it, by each connection (if it doesnt have a metal bracket, it wont have an earth connection)

the Junction box probably wont have anything written, just a load of connections (thats the terminal block - will almost certainly more than 3 rows of connections), and if its metal then it will have an earth connection to

Make sure you use mains rated cable










if the above doesnt make sense, please do get a professional to do it...you dont want your house burnt down for the sake of saving on plugs!


----------



## bloominators (Mar 21, 2014)

thanks for the reply, i wont try it by myself but does that mean this type junction box will not work as its not got the two sides to it and that extra bit for earth?


----------



## bloominators (Mar 21, 2014)

i was planning on using these Viv Bits CERAMIC VIVARIUM ES27 screw HEAT BULB LIGHT LAMP HOLDER REPTILE ** | eBay they have no earth bit though


----------

